# Equivalente del gerundio en alemán, (probando, probando)



## overdrive1979

¿Cuál es la frase que utilizan en Alemania para probar un micrófono antes de empezar un concierto?

En España decimos "un, dos, tres, probando, probando".

¿Cuál es el equivalente al gerundio "probando" en ese contexto con el micrófono para un cantante alemán?
Gracias.
Danke.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Una pregunta de verdad muy específica 

Encontré en Google un texto que dice "eins, zwei, drei, dies ist eine Probe, dies ist eine Probe..." pero de veras me parece un poco largo 
Yo diría simplemente "(eins, zwei, drei) Probe, Probe...".
Creo haberlo escuchado alguna vez, con o sin la cuenta...
Tampoco puedo asegurar que sea la única opción. Creo que no hay una regla fija y que un cantante puede decir alguna cosa diferente si se le ocurre, tanto en alemán como en español, pero tal vez sea ésta la manera más común. 

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

Floridsdorfer said:


> Yo diría simplemente "(eins, zwei, drei) Probe, Probe.



Y yo diría también simplemente:
Eins, zwei, drei - Test,Test,Test 

Saludos


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Tonerl said:


> Y yo diría también simplemente:
> Eins, zwei, drei - Test,Test,Test
> 
> Saludos



Se me ocurrió eso pero no estaba seguro 

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

Floridsdorfer said:


> Se me ocurrió eso pero no estaba seguro



Hay que ingeniárselas para estar seguro ! 

Saludos


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Tonerl said:


> Hay que ingeniárselas para estar seguro !
> 
> Saludos



Digamos que me las rebusco... 

Saludos


----------

